#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  IADC Drilling Manual 12th Edition Spiral-bound  2014

## BOUGHELOUM

Hi for all



who can help about this book?

IADC Drilling Manual 12th Edition Spiral-bound  2014

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

RegardsSee More: IADC Drilling Manual 12th Edition Spiral-bound  2014

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

any help please

----------


## anzoategui

Maybe I can share it, if I downloaded this book

----------


## ming002991

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

thnak you for sharing but it is not the last edition

----------


## barnito

thanks for sharing

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

Could anyone please share this valuable information with all of us.

----------


## pwijaya

Here is the link for **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mnoses

Thank You!

----------


## jorgeeliasrojas

Dear Pwijaya, Hope you are well,

Could you help share me the IADC V.12   DS Drill String Complete Please

----------

